# #1DEER must see Problems must see



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I was on ksl tonight and laughed when I noticed this. Wasn't it orvis1 that said somthing to the effect that hot washer fluid on a cold windsheild causes cracks?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=4135771

General Motors is recalling 950,000 vehicles because of a problem that could lead to a fire.

The company says a short circuit in the heated windshield wiper fluid system could cause electrical features to malfunction in various 2006, 2007 and 2008 models.

Dealers will fix the problem free of charge by installing a wire harness with an in-line fuse.

Vehicles included in the recall are:

2008 Buick Enclave
2006-2008 Buick Lucerne
2006-2008 Cadillac DTS
Versions of the 2007-2008 Cadillac Escalade
2007-2008 2007-2008 Chevrolet Avalanche
2007-2008 Silverado
2007-2008 Tahoe 
2007-2008 Suburban
2007-2008 GMC Acadia
2007-2008 Sierra
2007-2008 Yukon
2007-2008 Yukon XL
2006-2008 Hummer H2 
2007-2008 Saturn Outlook


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, that's GM always taking care of there customer, and if there vehicle has a problem they'll fix it.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Heated washer fluid?

At least you can keep warm while your waiting for the tow truck


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

atta way....always find some kind of positive out of anything negitave, but I guess u have lots of pratice at that huh? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy crap are there any vehicles they make that don't have recalls. What a bunch of piles of crap.


----------

